# 46 Inch LED TV, Samsung vs LG vs Sony



## TheLetterD (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello!
I need a 46 inch LED TV and my priorities are: 
1. 1080p and 720p Picture/Video Quality
2. Reliability 
I DO NOT care about features like Smart TV internet connectivity 3D yada yada yada because Ill be connecting my HTPC to it.
So, which one should I go for?
LG , The Sony KDL-46EX650, Samsung UA46ES5600R, Samsung 46EH5000 
Can Someone pleassseeeee tell me whats the Difference between the 46EH5000 and the UA46ES5600R
I know the EH5000 is a non-smart tv, but is there any difference in the picture quality too?
I think after I know where these TVs stand on the picture video quality scale I can discuss the reliability issue here on this thread itself!
Thankyou!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 1, 2013)

I will not suggest you any TV but suggest you to go to a multi brand showroom and compare the PQ yourself to decide.


----------



## eduku (Jan 2, 2013)

The EH5000 has Direct LED while the ES5600R has EDGE LED which makes the latter slimmer, more power efficient and may be even slightly better in terms of overall Picture Quality...

randomuser111 is right, go and see all of them yourself and decide what's best for you...


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Jan 2, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> I will not suggest you any TV but suggest you to go to a multi brand showroom and compare the PQ yourself to decide.



This is the best way to do it, once you like the PQ of a particular model, move on to SQ, and then move on to other features.
And according to you PQ is very important. The best way to do is to audition them in a multi brand showroom.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 2, 2013)

if Smart TV stuff is not important to you, then Sony EX650 is definitely what i recommend. Picture quality via XReality is a stunner and using the right presets for picture [Cinema, gaming, animation, sports etc] results in AWESOME picture quality. and the 100XR motionflow does work.


----------



## eduku (Jan 2, 2013)

^^^ The EX650 is a smart TV as well!!


----------



## Minion (Jan 3, 2013)

eduku said:


> The EH5000 has Direct LED while the ES5600R has EDGE LED which makes the latter slimmer, more power efficient and may be even slightly better in terms of overall Picture Quality...
> 
> randomuser111 is right, go and see all of them yourself and decide what's best for you...



Mate Directleds are better than budget Edgellit tvs.

you can get Samsung 46EH6030


----------



## SunE (Jan 3, 2013)

Well I suggest that you get the Smart TV one from Samsung. Samsung has amazing picture quality and also has great service.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 7, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> Hello!
> I need a 46 inch LED TV and my priorities are:
> 1. 1080p and 720p Picture/Video Quality
> 2. Reliability
> ...


In context to difference between two Samsung models you’re asking below is the link, follow them and compare exactly what sort of difference you looking at among these two.
For Samsung UN46EH5000 Samsung UN46EH5000 Specs - Flat-panel TVs - CNET Reviews

For Samsung UN46ES6003F Samsung UN46ES6003F Specs - Flat-panel TVs - CNET Reviews

Furthermore, do you have any pre-decided budget line?

And as an option you can also look at some LG LM models, they have couple of decent options in series named as LM6410, LM6690 and LM6700 etc. These are some of their Full HD passive smart 3d TVs, I personally experienced LM6700 and no words for this model. Passive 3d PQ was amazing and if you are into gaming than these models also have dual-play gaming feature which allow two users to play at once on full screen i.e. without dividing any screen.
Search and compare above mentioned models from various brands and then fix your purchase.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Jan 8, 2013)

Minion said:


> Mate Directleds are better than budget Edgellit tvs.



Not entirely true. Both types has it's own advantages. 
Check this out: LED TV Reviews &ndash; Best LED TVs by Samsung, LG, etc.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 8, 2013)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Not entirely true. Both types has it's own advantages.
> Check this out: LED TV Reviews – Best LED TVs by Samsung, LG, etc.



"In spite of circumferential blooming, generally speaking black levels on local-dimming LED-backlit LCD TVs (may also be known as "rear-lit LED TV", "direct LED TV", "full-array LED TV" or "dynamic LED TV") are noticeably deeper than those seen on CCFL-backlit LCD televisions."

I took this quote directly from that link you provided.  I am slightly hesitant about this article mainly because in that sentence, they are essentially equating direct LED TVs with full-array LED TVs.  They are absolutely not the same.  They may work similarly in terms of local dimming, but they are two different back lighting methods.  In addition, it is trying to differentiate local dimming with edge-lit when they are two different things.  Local dimming and edge-lit back lighting are like apples and oranges -- it makes no sense to compare the two.  Edge-lit LED TVs are also capable of local dimming just like full-array LED TVs (how well the local dimming works on each, however, is a completely different issue).

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Minion (Jan 8, 2013)

@Abhishek Nama I am using a Samsung 32EH4800(32k) and its PQ is way better than most edge lit models in its range only exception is Sony 32EX650(38k) which is somewhat costly.
And Samsung too is a HD Ready not full HD.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 10, 2013)

If you are think of ES5600 then forget about EH5000 as there a lot of difference in both.
Sony is good too but the only disadvantage is that it doesn't play all video formats specially mkv, well that matters to me a lot, may be it doesn't matter to many.So now it depends on you.In non 3D Segment EX650 and NX650 are the best options. I like NX650 more because of its design.
Apart from that in ES5600 you also get a Wi-Fi Dongle.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Jan 10, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> "In spite of circumferential blooming, generally speaking black levels on local-dimming LED-backlit LCD TVs (may also be known as "rear-lit LED TV", "direct LED TV", "full-array LED TV" or "dynamic LED TV") are noticeably deeper than those seen on CCFL-backlit LCD televisions."
> 
> I took this quote directly from that link you provided.  I am slightly hesitant about this article mainly because in that sentence, they are essentially equating direct LED TVs with full-array LED TVs.  They are absolutely not the same.  They may work similarly in terms of local dimming, but they are two different back lighting methods.  In addition, it is trying to differentiate local dimming with edge-lit when they are two different things.  Local dimming and edge-lit back lighting are like apples and oranges -- it makes no sense to compare the two.  Edge-lit LED TVs are also capable of local dimming just like full-array LED TVs (how well the local dimming works on each, however, is a completely different issue).
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!




Thank you for the information, glad to have you on this forum. Now I know the difference 



Minion said:


> @Abhishek Nama I am using a Samsung 32EH4800(32k) and its PQ is way better than most edge lit models in its range only exception is Sony 32EX650(38k) which is somewhat costly.
> And Samsung too is a HD Ready not full HD.



Yes, As Sherlock pointed it out, I agree with you.


----------

